# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Windows server 2003 + 2008 (x86 - x64) - all in one DVD

## RaidMAX

*Windows server 2003 + 2008 (x86 - x64)
(all in one DVD)*


Выкладываю незаменимую сборку для сисадминов и начинающих сисадминов (дай им бог ума дальше не начинать), все дистрибутивы упакованы в один DVD диск, Данный дистрибутив снабжён удобным графическим меню, позволяющим запускать приложения с диска как с bootable-устройства или же из-под установленной Windows.
На диске присутствуют:
Windows server 2008 Enterprise x86 VL RussianWindows server 2008 Enterprise Core x86 VL RussianWindows server 2008 Enterprise x64 VL RussianWindows server 2008 Enterprise Core x64 VL RussianWindows server 2003 Enterprise SP2 R2 x86 VL RussianWindows server 2003 Enterprise SP2 R2 x64 VL Russian
Язык - *только русский.*
2003 версия - есть не просит.
2008 версия - после истечения пробного срока будет работать бесконечно долго без ограничения функционала.

На диске присутствует мультизагрузка пакета утилит для тестирования, восстановления, настройки ПК - *Hiren's Boot CD v9.3*

Архивы без паролей, после распаковки увидите файл в формате .NRG - это образ созданный программой NERO burning ROM v.8 - писать ей же, на самой низкой скорости.
Либо можно для записи воспользоваться программой UltraISO.
Полный размер образа *4.286* мб
Ссылки:
*Скрытый текст*
http://depositfiles.com/folders/EM5RZB8Q2 - подборка

Части отдельно:

win_servers.part01.rar
win_servers.part02.rar
win_servers.part03.rar
win_servers.part04.rar
win_servers.part05.rar
win_servers.part06.rar
win_servers.part07.rar
win_servers.part08.rar
win_servers.part09.rar
win_servers.part10.rar
win_servers.part11.rar
win_servers.part12.rar
win_servers.part13.rar
win_servers.part14.rar
win_servers.part15.rar
win_servers.part16.rar
win_servers.part17.rar
win_servers.part18.rar
win_servers.part19.rar
win_servers.part20.rar
win_servers.part21.rar
win_servers.part22.rar
win_servers.part23.rar
win_servers.part24.rar
win_servers.part25.rar
win_servers.part26.rar
win_servers.part27.rar
win_servers.part28.rar
win_servers.part29.rar
win_servers.part30.rar
win_servers.part31.rar
win_servers.part32.rar
win_servers.part33.rar
win_servers.part34.rar
win_servers.part35.rar
win_servers.part36.rar
win_servers.part37.rar
win_servers.part38.rar
win_servers.part39.rar
win_servers.part40.rar
win_servers.part41.rar
win_servers.part42.rar

----------

Benzon5556 (25.11.2014)

----------


## Rinat1971

Супер,
Спасибо.

----------


## RaidMAX

> Супер,
> Спасибо.


Лучше тыкай на "Спасибку" - добавь репутации - самое лучшее спасибо будет =).

----------


## valerius77

*RaidMAX*,
 а можешь залить на letitbite? С меня + в репутацию.
И, кстати, у тебя есть WindowsServer2003 для 32-битных систем отдельно и чтоб кушать не просил? Очень уж надо только 2003-ий?

----------


## ail-man

Не работает как загрузочный :(
Пришет:
Error booting CD/DVD drive.
Press any key to reboot.

----------


## easykey

а серийник не подскажете?

----------


## RaidMAX

> а серийник не подскажете?


Он тут не требуется - всё встановится итак, и работает без проблем.

----------


## d-tech

чтот так тихо вериться что 2008 будет нормально работать после истечения срока...

----------


## RegrZ

> чтот так тихо вериться что 2008 будет нормально работать после истечения срока...


Работает действительно нормально без каких то ограничений единственная неприятная особенность эксплуатации такой ОС, это то что при запуске нужно ждать 15 сек. и затем чтобы комп запустился дальше, запустил все свои сервисы и службы нужно подойти к компу и нажать кнопку "зарегистрировать позже"!!! 
еще обои постоянно слетают, это можно разрулить приблудой которая меняет обои через некоторое время типа Actual reminder... 
вот вроде и все. :rolleyes:

----------


## dim89

хорошая штука. а одним файлом нельзя скачатьИ

----------


## piven

Штука то хорошая, но с вирусом таким же неплохим:mad:
Плачу....

----------


## mav74y

6 часть почему- то всего 10 мб

----------


## cietnis

Хорошая работа. Спасибо тоже нажму. 
Мне все же интересует на оргинальном 2003 SBS.

----------


## koren32

Товарищи, я весь день качал эти 42 части, но из-за поврежденной шестой (win_servers.part06.rar), которая в 10 раз меньше остальных, извлечение файлов из архива прерывается и собрать обещанный образ не удаётся. Вопрос: как же быть? Уважаемый RaidMAX, вижу, что Вам уже писал об этом безответно mav74y (26.03.2010). Помогите, пожалуйста!

----------


## semiragi

Уважаемый RaidMAX!!! Перезалей плиз 6 часть. Архив поврежден.

----------


## Muhin555

7-я часть умерла................ нет на сервере

----------


## RaidMAX

Откопал свой аккаунт на сей ресурс, диск где то дома валяется, найду - перезалью ещё раз обязательно. Сто лет не на руборде =)

----------

